# New Hitch



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I like your idea. It looks you don't have any "takers" though to fabricate it for you. 

Have you checked in your yellow pages under "welder". Most will have a supply of metal and the necessary tools to fabricate the part. Why not make a paper or cardboard template so that you don't have to take the tractor in!

Paul Brown


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

paul,

looks like you are right... i have a couple of buddies who say they can weld... i will have to go the template route or they will be doing some scary stuff to my gt5000...

john


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I am not sure there will be much welding. It looks like a single bend in a precut plate will do the trick. Then drill a few holes.

Paul Brown


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

your right. i was thinking about welding two triangles on either end to re-inforce the bend. i think this would add strength and ridgidity...


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

Any luck getting your hitch made? I might want one too!


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

not yet. i am going to talk with a couple of buddies who "say" they can weld. i will see what they come up with and i will let you know...


----------

